# In need of maggots/waxworms



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

My normal bait shop for waxies is Frank’s. I stopped by and it looked like they went out of business. It was all boarded up.
Does anyone know where else I can get waxies? I live in Lakewood.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Pet shops usually have wax worms


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

try drugmart for them


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

If you want waxworms in larger quantities these guys ship, and they have other types of insect larvae:

GRUBCO 


Grubco :: Welcome :: Mealworms for bluebirds, crickets for reptiles, mealworms for sale



7995 N Gilmore Rd, Fairfield, OH 45014
Opens 9AM
Phone: (800) 222-3563


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

not sure if you travel out to Middleburg Hts, but fin feather fur always has them....


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Pet General on Madison rd by McKinley has waxies and said they’d look into maggots


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

If you happen to strike out on finding waxies, don't be afraid to run your jig without bait. People catch steelhead in great numbers without tipping their jigs. A confidence bait for me when I don't feel like using bait is a 1/32oz jig head with a 2" Berkley Power Minnow. Good luck!


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Crappie nibbles work great


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pets R Us, Petco, Pet Supplies Plus, Joe’s “Stuff” For Pets!! They all sell waxworms! Sometimes even hard, brown ones!!


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

picked some up at shine's on 55th last week if you still need some


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

if fishin the rock, go to Pet General at Madison and McKinley rds. Waxies @ .10c each. ph# 216-226-0886


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

David Coleman said:


> My normal bait shop for waxies is Frank’s. I stopped by and it looked like they went out of business. It was all boarded up.
> Does anyone know where else I can get waxies? I live in Lakewood.


speedyworm.com they ship yo your house!


----------

